# My halloween this year!!



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow, that looks great. Maybe a rising ghoul? Or a blucky that maybe 'shakes its bones' when the lid comes up? So many possibilities...

And did I hear your right, "Halloween _and_ baby shopping"? What a fun combo - one little thing for baby, two big things for mom... Have fun, and let me know if you're shopping in central Illinois.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

It's a great combo, plus I'm hoping to find some halloween sleepers!!! =) I'll be shopping in Minneapolis...


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Your coffin is great! What are you dressing your little one up as this year?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great coffin! Did you make it yourself? I AM impressed, I am learning building skills slowly(you can teach a old dog new tricks, it just takes longer!) What fun, baby shopping and halloween shopping!


----------

